# A Rare (for me) Flamingo Fishing Report



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The solo 83 year old is a good part of the story and the perseverance in spite of the no see ums. So John water quality in general in the ENP was not good compared to previous trips? Great report as usual, thanks.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A note or two about no-see-ums (or at least the 'Glades version....). They seem to love the same rivers that the tarpon do when they set up there in late winter/early spring and, of course, don't even notice bug spray... You'll only stay there if the fish are really biting (and you'll be hard pressed to pay attention to big silver when you're in tears.....). There are only three strategies that really work when the wind is non-existent and you're near nice, tall trees in the morning and evening... The first is to cover up completely -which will deter them, mostly... The second method really works well - but it's just plain obnoxious.... use some kind of oil and cover every bit of exposed skin -even working it into your hair down to the scalp (don't forget eyebrows and mustache if so equipped....). Grease up like you were planning on some kind of death cage wrestling match and you'll actually stop no-see-ums in their tracks. Oils of choice include Avon Skin so Soft bath oil, Johnson's Baby Oil, etc. Like I said, the downside is the stuff is just plain obnoxious - and you won't like what it will do to your eyes if you sweat the oil down into them... The third method involves simply re-locating - and quickly (particularly if there's no fish around..).

Funny thing, once the wind starts blowing the no-see-ums will disappear... 

Very sorry to hear about the collapse of a major lagoon system... Hope it recovers sooner rather than later. The only possible up-side is you might actually be able to use the outrage to gin up some serious action by the state and other players to fix some of the problems that caused the situation. Lord know we never would have gotten the net ban without all the bad things that happened around the state in the years before the ban...

Glad to hear that you stuck one good fish on fly... that's something we haven't done recently in spite of lots of fly work over lots of big fish in both Whitewater and nearby rivers. Most of the laid ups we've found simply weren't interested.... Hope that changes soon since I've got quite a few bookings on the fly... The big fish have been eating live bait and lures though.... when the wind lays down enough to allow us to find them.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Reads like a Pat Conroy book. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Nice report I should be down a few days this week damn turkey season is opening in Tn.soon just too much to do oh well 
Lewis


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> The solo 83 year old is a good part of the story and the perseverance in spite of the no see ums. So John water quality in general in the ENP was not good compared to previous trips? Great report as usual, thanks.


i don't go down there too often any more, so a lot of my experience is from 15 or more years ago. No, the water does not look as clear as it did back then. are we surprised?


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention Bob Stearns is a good friend I even have his blue Hewes great guy wish he still lived closer.
Lewis


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Capt. John Kumiski said:


> i don't go down there too often any more, so a lot of my experience is from 15 or more years ago. No, the water does not look as clear as it did back then. are we surprised?


Thanks John. My trips were summers in the late 1990's. Beautiful water then but also a different time of year.


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Great report, we were down there Sunday/Monday. Actually stated at the oyster bay chikee. There was no shortage of Nooseeumms! Great job on the tarpon, we found them but no bites. 

Cheers


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice report, John and well done on the tarpon. Vanilla extract as a repellant works for most critters.


----------

